# Problems with my Proview monitor



## charliedeft (Aug 18, 2004)

My Proview flatscreen monitor has been great until about an hour ago. my monitor screen just went black as if it turned off or the wire got loose or something(power light is still on though). that wasn't the case though, i turned off my monitor then turned it back on. the picture stayed on the screen for about 2 seconds then went black again. i tried unplugging it from my computer and unplugging the power cord, but to no avail. about 5 minutes later i turned it on again and it was fine for about 10 minutes until the screen went black again. when the screen goes black, the green power light is still on, and when i turn it off and on again, the picture comes back for about 2 seconds and goes black. this usually lasts 5 mins at a time, then works for about 10-15 mins, then starts back again. anyone know what's causing this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it clearly sounds like a temperature related failure in the monitor circuitry. I'd be checking the warranty, because you need a repair.


----------



## Samster (Nov 29, 2005)

Thought i'd just add to this thread rather than start another one. I have also been having some problems with my Proview monitor although it's only a few months old.

Often first thing in the morning or when i come home after work i get an error message when i turn my monitor on (i tend to leave my base unit on all the time). Initially the green power light goes on for a few seconds then it turns orange and a 'no signal' error message in a little blue box appears. No matter what i usually try there is no way to get the screen to appear and the only way to fix it is turning the base unit off and on again (which can't be healthy).

One of the guys at the local PC World suggested fiddling around with the power options in the control panel. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Samster (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi again, I also had a message on my screen this morning. It was the blue screen with the Windows logo and it said 'Preparing to standy....'. The PC was stuck at this error message and I again had to switch it off and on again.

Is it as simple as disabling the standby/hibernate options in the power menu??

My system is:

MS Windows XP Home
Version 2002, service pack 2

Compaq Presario
AMD Athlon 64 Processor
3700+
984 MHz, 1.00 GB of RAM

Hope this helps


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Standby and Hibernate are modes that only laptop hardware is usually optimised to use, but I have never had reliability from desktop hardware using them (so the fix is easy, dont used the modes).

The simple rule is, if it works, it works and all is OK. 

If it doesnt, then dont use the mode as the setup was probably never designed to use the mode in any reliable manner.


----------

